# Missing my goats



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

A few days ago I sold my two goats because I couldn't provide the space that they needed. And they kept going into the chickens coop and the chickens wouldn't lay. But I miss them so much. Three days in a row I saw a picture of them on my iPad and starting bawling my eyes out. I never knew I could be so attached to a couple of goats


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's because goats are like chickens, we don't realize how intelligent they are until they're in our lives.

I had one as a companion for my old horse, Max. The stuff that danged goat got in to was hilarious. When I had to put Max down my vet took the goat home. When she came home one day to find the goat and her calf trapped in her basement. The calf followed the coat in to the narrow opening so neither one could get out. While the goat was trapped down there he set to work destroying all of her HVAC ducting.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg lol that's too funny


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> Omg lol that's too funny


LOL, because it wasn't YOUR ducting! I have a lot of goat stories, maybe one day I'll start writing them down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> LOL, because it wasn't YOUR ducting! I have a lot of goat stories, maybe one day I'll start writing them down.


Don't tell us about the frustrating stories unless they'll have us rolling on the floor laughing.


----------

